# Eco credit not on BMWNA site



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

I cant seem to find the eco credit for the diesel vehicles on the website.... 

I wonder if they are phasing it out...


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Only thing I am seeing is the 1500.00 holiday credit, sucks for those thinking of buying one,but I am glad I got my D when I did!!


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Vehicles/2011/3/335dSedan/SpecialOffers.aspx

Under the Lease Offer it still shows the $1500 Holiday Credit and $3500 Eco Credit. Plus you can also get the Fed Tax credit if you buy before end of next month.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

TDIwyse said:


> http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Vehicles/2011/3/335dSedan/SpecialOffers.aspx
> 
> Under the Lease Offer it still shows the *$1500 Holiday Credit and $3500 Eco Credit*. Plus you can also get the Fed Tax credit if you buy before end of next month.


I wonder if that only applies for lease transactions?


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

maybe a website issue, sure is confusing though


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> I wonder if that only applies for lease transactions?


Worked for me, and I didn't lease.


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> Worked for me, and I didn't lease.


When did you purchase?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It has only been in the lease section for a very long time. During that time period I have seen a lot of people on here buy the cars and get the eco credit.


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> It has only been in the lease section for a very long time. During that time period I have seen a lot of people on here buy the cars and get the eco credit.


Not sure, i remember seeing it on the offers of the 335d when i ordered mine.

it was 0.9%
$3500 eco credit


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the marketing folks like that its not clear - some customers find out at the dealer about the 3500 and that seals the deal on the spot. 

Others may be sold even before they know about it? 

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Or others may never get the credit because they did not know. First sales person I talked to, knew or acted like they knew nothing about the credit.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I just priced out a X5 35d on line and it showed a $3500 credit in the pricing.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

jtc424 said:


> When did you purchase?


Early this month. Ordered it back in Sept.


----------

